# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Εντυπωσιακή παρουσίαση με φθηνό HW!

## socrates

Εδώ και καιρό βλέπουμε σημαντικές αλλαγές στον τρόπο που αλληλεπιδρούμε με τους υπολογιστές ακόμα και σε μικρές συσκευές. Τι γίνεται όμως αν πέσει στα χέρια του TED ένα Wii Remote Control; 

Μια ιδέα, και ένα σωστό πάντρεμα HW και SW φέρνουν τα πάνω κάτω σε αυτά που έχουμε συνηθίσει... στην σύντομη παρουσίαση που ακολουθεί.

http://away.gr/2009/02/10/ted-video-of- ... ii-remote/

----------

